# Finally got one over 5 lbs



## MissouriBassin (Aug 3, 2007)

Decided to go out this morning and walk the bank throwing a white buzz bait. Only caught 2, but the first one I caught is my new PB. 5 lbs. 4 oz.

All that's left now is to catch more!


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish! :wink: 

What kind of Buzzbait did you catch her on? The reason I ask is that Buzzbaiting has been on my mind lately. And Im thinking baout picking up some Cavitrons. I have not touched a buzzbait in a good solid.........10 years :shock: 


What do you recommend? Obviously they work LOL!

Thanks for posting your Lunker on here.
Jim


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 3, 2007)

I think it is a Strike King buzzbait, but I'm not real sure. I know I bought it at Wal Mart a few weeks ago, so next time I go up there I will find out what exactly it is. 

I have been fishing from sunrise till about noon or 1pm on most outings lately and have been throwing buzzbaits 90% of the time and having good success with them. I have lost a few good ones at the boat and that has been frustrating but I will get that worked out, at least I'm getting them to strike my bait. On top of that, I usually miss a few that strike short but I keep a rod nearby with a Senko tied on and will throw to the spot of the missed strike and quite often the bass will take the worm....


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 3, 2007)

A few more buzzbait bass from the last few weeks. Not huge, but a topwater bite is awesome even if the fish is only a couple of pounds....
















This deer was only about 15-20 feet away from me as I went down the shoreline, she looked at me a couple of times and went about her business.


----------

